# Aria's Puppies are here!!



## hunny518

After hours and hours, Aria whelped 8 puppies! 5 girls and 3 boys! These pups are out of Simon " Gch.Aleph American Idol". We are so excited to see them grow and pick our prospects for the show ring :relaxed:.


----------



## Dechi

Congratulations ! They look like a hungry bunch ! And you kept the mom in show coat, wow... You're a courageous mommy !


----------



## N2Mischief

Congrats!! She is so beautiful, I imagine these pups will grow up to be just as gorgeous!


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations! We will be very excited to watch these babies grow and to see who you keep as your up and comers.


----------



## zooeysmom

Congratulations! Are you in CA?


----------



## hunny518

zooeysmom said:


> Congratulations! Are you in CA?


 Washington state


----------



## Coldbrew

what darlings! congrats momma and dog momma! 
are they all black?


----------



## hunny518

Coldbrew said:


> what darlings! congrats momma and dog momma!
> are they all black?



Yep! All black :relaxed:


----------



## Granberry

She looks like one of those mothers in the labor room who still have all their make up on! lol! Congratulations!


----------



## hunny518

Granberry said:


> She looks like one of those mothers in the labor room who still have all their make up on! lol! Congratulations!



Hahahaha! She is quite the diva:relaxed:


----------



## msteen

Granberry said:


> She looks like one of those mothers in the labor room who still have all their make up on! lol! Congratulations!


:laugh: Exactly!


----------



## Mfmst

How exciting! You are sure to have some gorgeous puppies. When you have any spare time, please post the babies' pictures.


----------



## Sammy the spoo

Congratulations!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie

Congratulations!!!

Waiting on puppy pics now. ;-)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Congratulations! I hope that you will share lots of pictures as they grow! Is the Sire black?


----------



## Charmed

Aw, such tired sweetness!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics of them! Are you going to give the litter a 'theme name?' So much fun and so much work, but worth every single bit of it for sure!!!
Hope your 'puppy nursery' is a happy and healthy one!


----------



## CT Girl

What wonderful news, congratulations! I too am looking forward seeing more of these little beauties.


----------



## Viking Queen

Very exciting for you. Hope we can see pictures as they grow. Simon, the daddy is a GEORGEOUS Donnchada Spoo. Those pups will be stunning. I am lucky that my little pup, Poppy, is also a Donnchada dog. 

Best of luck with your growing brood.

Viking Queen


----------



## hunny518

Viking Queen said:


> Very exciting for you. Hope we can see pictures as they grow. Simon, the daddy is a GEORGEOUS Donnchada Spoo. Those pups will be stunning. I am lucky that my little pup, Poppy, is also a Donnchada dog.
> 
> Best of luck with your growing brood.
> 
> Viking Queen



That's great! Simon is such a sweet boy with amazing temperament and put together very well!


----------



## hunny518

Here are a couple pictures so far :relaxed:! Everyone is doing great except for poor Aria. I have maybe 4 choppy hours of sleep since this litter hit the ground! Aria was showing signs of too low of calcium and she also has a retained placenta and infection beginning, hopefully we have caught everything early and we are on our way to a bit easier nights


----------



## lily cd re

Fingers and paws crossed here that things get easier from here on. Aria looks tired, poor girl. I am sure you are being a great nurse, but hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Granberry

hunny518 said:


> Here are a couple pictures so far :relaxed:! Everyone is doing great except for poor Aria. I have maybe 4 choppy hours of sleep since this litter hit the ground! Aria was showing signs of too low of calcium and she also has a retained placenta and infection beginning, hopefully we have caught everything early and we are on our way to a bit easier nights


I used to have it on my bucket list that I wanted to take a dog through pregnancy and delivery, to be able to see those little puppies the moment they're born, see their little eyes open...so sweet! I will have to live vicariously through you though, as I'm not qualified to do that and don't see myself ever getting there. So thanks for the pictures...I will envy you every time I see one!


----------



## Mfmst

I love these PF litters! Cool to have met a relation to Aria's sire - WestU's Lola is a Donnchada girl. Hope you and Aria can get some rest, recharge and post more pictures!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So sorry you and Aria hit a rough spot! Very glad everything is righting itself though!
Hoping you and Aria get some rest and Aria's health continues to get better!
I envy all the puppy breathe you get to enjoy!!!


----------



## hunny518

Some more pictures of Aria's 4 day old puppies!


----------



## hunny518

It's been a tough week as Aria was pretty sick due to low calcium and an Infection that was trying to start. I have had very little sleep because I had to give her calcium every hour for the first few days but now I'm able to stretch it about every 3 hours. One of the babies isn't gaining like she should be, so I have begun supplementing her along with allowing her to nurse as much as possible. Her siblings shove her out of the way and she didn't appear to be getting much nursing time. She is a little fighter and her feisty side is beginning to show again. 

The puppies are going to already be 1 week old tomorrow! I'm thankful that overall we are hanging in there and puppies are gaining and happy.


----------



## Mfmst

What a beautiful portrait of Aria and her black babies. So sweet!


----------



## lily cd re

That is a lovely picture of your beautiful fur girl and her little ones. I am sorry you are still having a rough go of it, but am glad that Aria is improving and that the little girl is hanging in. I hope things go in the right direction for everyone quickly.


----------



## Streetcar

Aria is looking much better and I'm sending good energy to that wee one you're giving extra help to. They are a lovely family-that is such a pretty picture.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

BIG congrats! Simon is a hunk! The first two weeks usually see us human Moms looking like zombies. Things always get better once the eyes are opened and they begin getting mobile. All the best to you, Aria and your lovely brood.


----------



## hunny518

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> BIG congrats! Simon is a hunk! The first two weeks usually see us human Moms looking like zombies. Things always get better once the eyes are opened and they begin getting mobile. All the best to you, Aria and your lovely brood.


 Thank you! :relaxed:


----------



## lily cd re

How is your littlest girl doing? Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> How is your littlest girl doing? Fingers and paws crossed here.


She is doing well. Still not gaining weight like I would like her to, so I've decided to primarily supplement her. She will nurse like crazy on mom all day and lose weight, but if I limit mom time and supplement, she gains, I think she is burning more calories nursing then she is bringing in I'm so confused because there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with her, and she latches on real strong. No cleft palate, no parrot mouth. Other than her weight, she is doing great! Feisty little one


----------



## lily cd re

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I know you are exhausted and busy. I am glad she is doing well.


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I know you are exhausted and busy. I am glad she is doing well.


Thank you for asking! It's been a tough two weeks but we are managing. Aria and puppies are all doing great! They are 2 weeks old today:relaxed:.


----------



## lily cd re

They have gotten big already! That is lovely to see.


----------



## Viking Queen

I am so glad to hear that everyone is thriving and doing well. I hope you will have time for a bit more rest before the babies get crazy mobile.

I have great respect for people who successfully raise puppies. I know how much work and worry it can be.

Looking forward to more pictures as thy grow.

VQ


----------



## hunny518

Viking Queen said:


> I am so glad to hear that everyone is thriving and doing well. I hope you will have time for a bit more rest before the babies get crazy mobile.
> 
> I have great respect for people who successfully raise puppies. I know how much work and worry it can be.
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures as thy grow.
> 
> VQ


Thank you! I'm so thankful I have the opportunity to commit 100% of my time to these guys. We also are using the Puppy Culture methods on these guys and I'm super excited to see the results when they are older! I'm expecting some real confident happy puppies! :relaxed:


----------



## CT Girl

Would love to see how your puppies are doing if you get a chance.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

HUNNY!!!! YOU ARE NEGLECTING US!!!!!!! LOL!!! Need to see baby pics PLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## hunny518

Sorry guys! I had started new threads, kind of lost track of this one lol. All 8 Puppies are all doing great! They will be 5 weeks on Monday. Can you believe it???????? 

The kitty in the one photo absolutely loves the puppies and they love him! They climb all over him and chew and he will just lay down. He is an indoor kitty but my son brings him out with us when we take them out for playtime. He never leaves them and always acts like he is on guard like the other dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom

Gorgeous puppies and Aria, and I love your kitty too--what a doll!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So very pretty! I love your kitty's protectiveness! That is something you should video! LOL!


----------



## hunny518

MollyMuiMa said:


> So very pretty! I love your kitty's protectiveness! That is something you should video! LOL!


Yes! I will definitely get him on video! I feel bad for any cats who will have one of these puppies join their household, obviously our kitty, named Mischief, doesn't realize he is a cat and is teaching them it's ok to chew on him like they do to each other lol some cat is going to be in for a real big surprise lol


----------



## Streetcar

I agree, gorgeous puppies and such a handsome Mischief to protect them !

How are you liking what you are seeing so far? I know it's too soon for real evaluations, just wondering if you are as excited about the litter as you'd hoped? They look fabulous to me!


----------



## CT Girl

They are gorgeous! Great socialization hanging with the cat who is very handsome too!


----------



## hunny518

Streetcar said:


> I agree, gorgeous puppies and such a handsome Mischief to protect them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> How are you liking what you are seeing so far? I know it's too soon for real evaluations, just wondering if you are as excited about the litter as you'd hoped? They look fabulous to me!



I think they are turning out beautifully. I am having a hard time deciding who I like the best but I do have a couple of the puppies on my radar. They are all great movers and everyone has a great personality. I can't wait to see what kind of feedback Pat Hastings will have for me.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Just saw this thread. I want to say congratulations too! It's going to be fun watching them grow! ❤


----------



## hunny518

My puppies are 6 weeks old!! We managed to get our first profile pics this week. Not the best, but we did pretty good!


----------



## lily cd re

What little hunks they are! It looks like thy are all thriving fabulously.


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> What little hunks they are! It looks like thy are all thriving fabulously.


Yep they are! Very fiesty and full of life and energy! They are so funny! And a lot of fun!


----------



## CT Girl

Are you keeping one?


----------



## hunny518

CT Girl said:


> Are you keeping one?


No way! I'm keeping TWO!! :grin::grin:


----------



## lily cd re

Speaking of keeping two, do you have a good feeling for which ones will be staying with you at this point? The families who will be getting pups out of the litter must be getting very excited.


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> Speaking of keeping two, do you have a good feeling for which ones will be staying with you at this point? The families who will be getting pups out of the litter must be getting very excited.


I have a few puppies who I feel are turning out really nice. We have an appointment with Pat Hastings for a litter evaluation on sept 14th that's when I'll know who I get to keep :relaxed: if I could, I would keep them all! :relaxed:. 

The families who are getting puppies from me have all been scheduling visits and are really enjoying meeting the puppies!


----------



## hunny518

Puppies turned 8 weeks old yesterday! I'm sad to only have one more week with all of them, but also excited to send them off to new adventures in their great new homes! Tomorrow we are going down to see Pat Hastings to have them evaluated and pick our 2 show prospects. I can't wait! It's killing me not knowing who I will get to keep! I think it will be a bit easier once I know, because I get sad when I'm falling in love with certain puppies and then getting a realization they may not get to stay??. 
Anyways, these babies have amazed me through and through and I know they are going to make great companions and bring joy into their new families hearts!


----------



## lily cd re

I wish my house was big enough to add any of those lovely babies!


----------



## Caddy

They are all such cuties!


----------



## Mfmst

They are all so adorable. I would be very interested if you could share the experience of having them professionally evaluated. I don't think I could ever trust my eyes or hands to determine if a 9 week old puppy has a shot at the big time. I hope the new families will stay in touch.


----------



## West U

Yes, those will be some lovely poodle babies. Simon is Viking Queen's Poppy's Daddy. Congratulations.


----------



## outwest

Which babies are you keeping? Did you go for the evaluation?


----------



## Myleen

Birth ~ one of life's beautiful moments!!

Congratulations!


----------



## hunny518

Sorry guys! YES! we have picked our prospects!! Our evaluations were awesome! Out of 8 puppies 6 scored as show prospects! Pat Hastings said that most litters are about half and half, but that this was a really beautiful litter! Our top prospect was a high flyer, and thankfully my favorite girl! I almost cried with excitement. Our second pick was a tie between 3 puppies. 2 boys and one girl, who is my husbands favorite girl, so we are keeping her too. 
I will post pictures of those two girls once I have bathed them today and can get someone to help me take some good pictures!


----------



## zooeysmom

Wow! Six out of eight show prospects, that is amazing. Congrats on the girls you are keeping, and can't wait to see pics of them!


----------



## hunny518

I had planned on getting pictures up of our two keeper puppies but ive been so busy with my quarter starting last week on top of puppies going to their new homes I haven't had much time to bathe my girls as well as the puppies going to their new homes! I did finally get one of my keepers in the tub over the weekend and will bathe the second keeper today. So here is a couple pictures of my girl, Audrey!


----------



## lily cd re

She is lovely! Does your house feel too quiet or are you more happy to be able to relax a bit?


----------



## snow0160

Your puppies are so very cute! :happy:


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> She is lovely! Does your house feel too quiet or are you more happy to be able to relax a bit?


I was looking forward to being able to relax and have a bit quieter home, but now that it is a reality, it makes me sad. The puppy pen looks so empty and I no longer lose a puppy or 2 or 8 when I try to get in to feed them. No more running around the house as they go 8 different directions when I'm trying to round them back up. Most of all, Aria has taken a couple of the puppies leaving really hard. One in particular. Yesterday one of the girls went to her new home and Aria lay on the couch for about 30 min staring out the window at the driveway (picture posted) occasionally sighing and actual tears running down her face. (Picture of that posted too) it was so sad! I finally dragged her away and took her for a ride down to Starbucks and got her a pupachinno. It seemed to cheer her up a little.


----------



## lily cd re

Oh dear it is so sad that Aria is missing them that much too! I hope you and she will find the two little girls who are still with you to bring good cheer.


----------



## Lori G

hunny518 said:


> I was looking forward to being able to relax and have a bit quieter home, but now that it is a reality, it makes me sad. The puppy pen looks so empty and I no longer lose a puppy or 2 or 8 when I try to get in to feed them. No more running around the house as they go 8 different directions when I'm trying to round them back up. Most of all, Aria has taken a couple of the puppies leaving really hard. One in particular. Yesterday one of the girls went to her new home and Aria lay on the couch for about 30 min staring out the window at the driveway (picture posted) occasionally sighing and actual tears running down her face. (Picture of that posted too) it was so sad! I finally dragged her away and took her for a ride down to Starbucks and got her a pupachinno. It seemed to cheer her up a little.


Oh my goodness, that makes me so sad for her. What a good mama! I hope all will be well with her soon. She and the entire litter are so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Streetcar

Oh sweet Aria, that just breaks my heart for her. Is there any chance that little girl can come back and make a gradual departure, or is that just not a good idea? I guess not, just it's so hard to see such a sad mama. She has been so devoted. Your puppies are just gorgeous, though that is no surprise .


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH MY! That picture of sad Aria broke my heart! I'm sure though that your BEAUTIFUL Audrey will help to make her happy again....can't wait to see your other 'keeper' girl too!
In fact, a 'Family Picture' of them would be sweet to see! LOL!!!


----------



## DreamingofStandards

Oh my gosh she is gorgeous! Where are you located in Washington? Love her show coat.


----------



## Myleen

That truly must be the saddest thing about breeding. The parents....dog and people...when the babes go. :crying:


----------



## hunny518

DreamingofStandards said:


> Oh my gosh she is gorgeous! Where are you located in Washington? Love her show coat.


We are in the tacoma area :relaxed:


----------



## zooeysmom

That is so heartbreaking, it makes me tear up! I hope Aria will feel better soon. I love the idea of having her daughter visit, if that's a possibility. Hugs to you both


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Poor Mama!  

Your baby is gorgeous! Looks like a remarkable front!


----------



## Mfmst

Awww! Poor Aria. Maybe you can have a one year reunion, like Arreau did with the parents and Poodles. Congratulations on such a fine litter evaluation. Love the looks of your little keeper


----------



## Viking Queen

Oh, my, those pictures of Aria just brought me to tears. I hope she recovers soon from the loss of her babies.

She is so beautiful and I am sure the pups are georgeous as well. Look forward to seeing pictures as they grow up.

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen

hunny518 said:


> I had planned on getting pictures up of our two keeper puppies but ive been so busy with my quarter starting last week on top of puppies going to their new homes I haven't had much time to bathe my girls as well as the puppies going to their new homes! I did finally get one of my keepers in the tub over the weekend and will bathe the second keeper today. So here is a couple pictures of my girl, Audrey!


Audrey is quite lovely and looks so much like my Poppy. She is going to be a stunning grown up Spoo

VQ


----------



## janet6567

Congratulations on the "oodles of poodles!"


----------



## hunny518

Finally! Pictures of Felicia!


----------



## lily cd re

She is very pretty and I love her name. Has Aria recovered from all of the other babies being gone? That was so sad.


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> She is very pretty and I love her name. Has Aria recovered from all of the other babies being gone? That was so sad.


Yes, Aria is doing a lot better. She is enjoying her puppies she gets to keep


----------



## lily cd re

I am so glad she is enjoying her daughters! Very happy news for all of you. I know you will be busy, but hope you will keep us up to date on the little ones.

When do you think you will be starting to take Aria back out to finish her title?


----------



## Myleen

hunny518 said:


> Yes, Aria is doing a lot better. She is enjoying her puppies she gets to keep


My curious side is wondering how many puppies she gets to keep?


----------



## hunny518

Myleen said:


> hunny518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Aria is doing a lot better. She is enjoying her puppies she gets to keep
> 
> 
> 
> My curious side is wondering how many puppies she gets to keep?
Click to expand...

2 girls  pictures are above in comments


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> I am so glad she is enjoying her daughters! Very happy news for all of you. I know you will be busy, but hope you will keep us up to date on the little ones.
> 
> When do you think you will be starting to take Aria back out to finish her title?


We will definitely be back in the ring at a December show, however, there is a November show that I'm beginning to consider because I think she will be ready than


----------



## lily cd re

hunny518 said:


> We will definitely be back in the ring at a December show, however, there is a November show that I'm beginning to consider because I think she will be ready than


That will be exciting. How many points does she need? I don't remember. Also if you go out for both November and December is it possible she will finish?


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> hunny518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will definitely be back in the ring at a December show, however, there is a November show that I'm beginning to consider because I think she will be ready than
> 
> 
> 
> That will be exciting. How many points does she need? I don't remember. Also if you go out for both November and December is it possible she will finish?
Click to expand...

Only needs 7 singles. There is a very good chance she could finish in a single weekend, however, we have a lot of professional handlers in our area so competition is stiff. I really need small shows but they are hard to find in this area so I often do still compete where there are majors even though I don't need them. If Aria still hasn't finished by spring she will most likely go to a pro to sweep up the last few points she needs. I really really want to finish her myself seeing how we have made it this far on our own. One pro laughed when we asked her if she would considering finishing her for me if I went that route because she said usually people ask her when majors are needed not singles lol Aria has really matured and she really took off at the end of showing before her pregnancy and the pregnancy has matured her even more and has filled her out a bit. I'm excited to see how she does back in the ring.


----------



## hunny518

Audrey and Felicia will be 14 weeks old tomorrow! Loving these beauties!


----------



## lily cd re

That picture of the three girls in your car is priceless!


----------



## hunny518

lily cd re said:


> That picture of the three girls in your car is priceless!


Took that one a couple days ago after their visit to the vet :relaxed:


----------

